# social security number



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

I worked in Spain years ago for a brief period (just a couple of months} and I had a social security number, I have my N.I.E but I've recently applied for a job in Nerja and they;ve asked me for my s.security number, how do I find out what it is?... Thanks in advance, Pam xx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

explayboybunny said:


> I worked in Spain years ago for a brief period (just a couple of months} and I had a social security number, I have my N.I.E but I've recently applied for a job in Nerja and they;ve asked me for my s.security number, how do I find out what it is?... Thanks in advance, Pam xx



Any pay slips with it on. I'm self employed, I think there are others who work for companies. They may know


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

no pay slips I only had 2 of them and that was in about 6 years ago, lost them a long time ago


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm only hazarding a guess here, but wouldn't you have to contact an INSS (Social Security) office and ask them if they can trace your Social Security number? I think the nearest one to Nerja is here in Velez-Malaga.


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

To be honest I had already decided to do just that, I only posted the question incase someone had a better idea than standing in a queue all day, thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

explayboybunny said:


> To be honest I had already decided to do just that, I only posted the question incase someone had a better idea than standing in a queue all day, thanks so much for your help.


I've just found the link to the office details - you can now make a cita previa to avoid having to wait around for ages, which may help.

Seguridad Social:Oficinas de la Seguridad Social


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

you are very kind thank you


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck with you Job application :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Actually I think I was wrong about which office to go to - I believe it is the TGSS office on Avenida Toré Toré in Torre del Mar which deals with social security numbers for workers, not the INSS in Velez. Their details are in this section:-


Seguridad Social:Oficinas de la Seguridad Social

Sorry for the confusion.


----------

